# Diamond Audio TDX15d2 $149.00 BIN just listed!!!



## coopSCoupe (Sep 9, 2009)

*SOLD - Diamond Audio TDX15d2 $149.00 BIN just listed!!!*

Hey there member's,
This is an unbelievable deal, get it while you can!!

" Diamond Audio TDX15d2 dual 2 ohm 1500 Watt Subwoofer - eBay (item 290492068777 end time Oct-31-10 16:02:42 PDT) "

BNIB CM315d4 available for $49.00,........... take a look yo!


----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

coopSCoupe said:


> Hey there member's


:lips:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

good guy here folks....


----------

